# Welcher Begleiter?



## Mastek (23. Mai 2012)

Ich habe den Normal Mode jetz gut bestanden und habe jetzt Albtraum begonnen.
Aber hier sterbe ich durchschnittlich alle 30sekunden, also irgendwas mache ich glaub ich Falsch.
Welchen begleiter findet ihr den am besten und wieso?
Und benutzt ihr zwei 1h Waffen oder eine 2h?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## ego1899 (23. Mai 2012)

*Der ideale Begleiter*

Euer Helfer, der Tank-Templer, muss im Mittelpunkt stehen und die Monster beschäftigen.

Eingreifen* (Stufe 5)*: Der Templer greift Feinde an, die sich auf Euch stürzen, wenn Euer Charakter unter 50 Prozent Leben fällt.

Treue *(Stufe 10)*: Eure eigene und die Lebensregeneration des Templers ist erhöht. Aktiviert dieses Talent!

Ansturm *(Stufe 15)*: Der Templer greift einen Gegner an und betäubt alle Feinde in einem Umkreis von acht Metern für zwei Sekunden.

Wächter *(Stufe 20)*: Der Begleiter eilt Euch oder einem verwundeten Verbündeten zu Hilfe, stößt alle Feinde um und heilt Euch.


Quelle: Buffed.de 
http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/Guides/diablo-3-daemonenjaeger-demon-hunter-guide-883687/5/


----------



## Mastek (23. Mai 2012)

hmm genauso hab ich meinen Templer immer dabei aber der hat nie aggro sondern alle gehen immer nur auf mich =/


----------



## ellwood (24. Mai 2012)

Mein Templer hat die Heilertalente und funzt eigentlich recht gut, habe aber Rauchwolke auch in Standard-Kämpfen immer mal wieder im Einsatz, so gehen die Mobs automatisch zum Templer.


----------



## Thrass (27. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Also ich hab derzeit den Schuft als meinen Begleiter dabei und habe keine Probleme mit den Monsterhorden fertig zu werden. Aktuell auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe Hölle Akt III.
Spielt sich ganz gechillt mit dem. Auch gegen Elite/Champs gehts ganz gut. Templer ist auch nicht zu verachten aaaber ich nehm zur Zeit den Schuft gern mit. 
Ich setz bei den Waffen auch auf eine Zweihand mit Köcher. Gefällt mir so am besten.

Anbei mal noch meine 2 Builds. Vielleicht ist das ja für den einen oder anderen sogar ein denkanstoß oder sowas ähnliches. 

1. Trash/Champ-Build: KLICK!

2. Bosse-Build: KLICK!


----------

